# Really need to vent



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We found a heeler mix and have 3 dogs already. She hasn't gotten along with them at all. We made a dog run for her by herself and walked her everyday. We have had her for months and have been actively trying to find a home but her dog and people aggression didn't help her one bit. My grandpa loved her, he accidentally let her out 4 too many times and all 4 of them would fight. It got so bad my dad had to go to the hospital from trying to break them up and getting bitten. I posted her on a heeler site yesterday trying to find a home and she got into another fight today. She was torn up horribly and we euthanized her bc we thought it would be the best for her. All these people are telling me what a horrible person I am and how mad and sick they are. I don't even know these people and they have no idea what we are going through!! Some people make ME sick!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You were right in euthanizing her. There are too many good dogs out there and she needed a special home. You went above and beyond to care for her. I'm sorry it didn't work out and you had so many problems.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I think you went well beyond what many people would do for a found dog. It's easy for people to point fingers when they're not standing in your shoes.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I had a friend who went through the same thing with their dog. He was so aggressive that he almost killed their other dog, and bit her Grandpa really bad so they had to put him down. You did the right thing for everyone, including the dog. Hope you're feeling better about it soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You did what you needed to do. Folks nowadays are way too eager to jump in your business.
Ask them what THEY would do.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone I truly love this site!! It's just a stressful time. The dog didn't even pass on the first beuthanasia shot. She took a huge breath AFTER her heart stopped and she had a heart beat again. It was crazy, I've been at a vet for 3 years and have never seen this


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Nothing wrong with what you did, you gave her more chances than I would have. There are just too many well behaved dogs out there needing homes, to spend too much time trying to rehab fighters/biters. Just like humans, some animals are just born dangerous and are better off removed from society. It's just not worth the risk of future maulings.

Hang in there. It is what it is. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You did all you could for her and like what was mentioned , you went above and beyond what a lot of people would have done , IMO.
Since she had aggression problems , it would have been practically impossible to home her safely and with clean conscience. 
You saved her from more shuffling around from home to shelter , more pain and suffering. Sad , but I feel its best for all involved.
And don't let what others say upset you . You did what was best for that dog , bottom line.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree you did what was right. Not all animals are worth saving....some need put down rather than "saved". You went above and beyond. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I took in a pit bull to foster several years ago. I had another pit that I owned (still do) and she turned out to be extremely aggressive towards him when she had not been with other dogs. My roommate accidentally left a door open and she made a beeline all the way across the house to attack my dog. It took several minutes to pull them apart, both dogs were bleeding badly and my boyfriend had a minor bite from getting between them. I didn't think twice before calling animal control to come get her; I'm sure they euthanized her. Luckily my dog was not badly hurt but he was defensive around other dogs after that and it took months to carefully re-socialize him. I wouldn't hesitate to do it again with an aggressive dog.


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

You tried your best for her. Unfortunately your dad got bit. The next person to get in her way may not have come out okay ...could have been a child too. Sometimes things go wrong and we can't change the animal. You did what you had to do, don't feel bad...feel good that you tried.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't question your decision one bit. Been there before with dogs. 

I'm sorry she caused such trouble and misery. :hug:

I took in a pit once, and I have nothing against the breed, but she was the only dog I've been badly injured by. She was people and dog aggressive, and I don't care how much work you put into a dog like that, I've trained dogs since I was a teen, they will never stop. 
Long story short, after broken thumbs, scars all over my hand, and getting over the hand paralysis (it still has its episodes), she was put down. She only got worse as she got older, she came directly from her own breeder and she was that messed up, as a very young dog, no more than 8 months. And from years and years of experience, I can safely say, dogs are not born that problematic or aggressive, they are made that way, be it by other dogs, or people.
But that aside, I'm very glad she is gone, she bit and attacked both people and other dogs too many times, and I was afraid she would have severely hurt the soon to be born baby.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

don't let those other people get you down. you did the right thing. you gave this dog plenty of chances, and there was nothing more you could do. she was a danger to society really. I commend you for trying and giving that poor dog a good home and lots of love. :hug:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel the dogs can be born aggressive ....they are just broken some how... I have raised many dogs all the same way. How ever one that we got right of momma was aggressive from the get go and just got worse despite our best efforts to change or redirect her aggression ... Even with the help of many books and a trainer Not much different than people that just aren't right and aggressive .... Not all were abused!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank y'all so much!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Most times genetics play a part in it. A lot of times a dogs inherited issues don't show up in that dog , but in its future litters. But , there are exceptions , they're always are IMO. We try all we can , but sometimes , a bad seed is a bad seed . The dog is at peace now.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would tell those people to be mad at the person who MADE her that way, not at you. You did your best and gave her way more chances than any shelter would have.


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I bred mastiffs for 15 years, so let me tell you from a dog breeders point of view. I would of have her put down long before that. I believe that aggressive dogs have no place in a home environment. 
There is a huge difference between protective and aggressive. A protective dog will sense danger and will be able to pick up on their owners uneasiness and fear. They just don't try to attack anyone or anything.

You don't want your dog protecting you from family and friends. That's not protective, that's aggressive. An aggressive dog is a danger to your friends, family and yourself. 

My dogs were always bred for their temperament first. I always said that if I ever so much as heard one of my dogs growl at a friend or family member, they would be on the way to the vet and put down immediately. Trust me, I got plenty of horrible responses for say that too, but I meant it.
I was dealing with 200lbs.+ dogs, I would never risk the life or limb of a human for a dog. 

Luckily, I never had to do it, but I did come close one time with a mastiff puppy I co-owned with a friend. 
She was gorgeous, and she did end up winning every show she entered. That is, until she bit the judge.
This girl growled at my daughter when she was only a 6 month old puppy. I called my friend and told her to come get this dog or we were going straight to the vet.

She thought I was nuts. She made a bunch of excuses for her, telling me that maybe my daughter stepped on her tail etc. 
As if that's an excuse. If you accidently step on a dogs tail, then they get to rip your face off. No thank you. 

I signed her over to my friend, because I didn't want my name on her or to take any responsibility for that dog. I found out later the mother of this puppy was aggressive too.

You did the right thing, and anyone that has anything to say about it doesn't have a clue about dogs.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree. This person told me I euthanized her "for no reason and I'm a negative person" AS IF. People make me so sick sometimes!


----------



## BubbaHack (Apr 26, 2014)

hello Armortrail. Your post is dead on. I have one of your puppies and he is the sweetest boy ever.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Tell them to take a walk!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

You made the call that was right for you and all involved. No one else was dealing with the issues and had dealt with what you witnessed. Also, I think your veterinary experience would have aided you in making the right choice. No one has a right to question your choice in such a foolish manner.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I totally agree with everything that everyone here has said. You did the right thing, without a doubt. We would of done it, too. An aggressive dog can maim and even kill a person. It's not worth the risk. You probably saved someone from a future injury that could of been seriously bad. Or worse. Don't even read anymore from those people who have no understanding of safety. They are obviously putting the animal above the safety of others. 

You did the right thing. Chin up.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dogs aren't born "broke". I wish there was a way I could agree with that , but there isn't. Yes dogs can be born with brain issues , or other problems , but it's usually genetic. Some dogs who have these temperament issues , don't pass it along to the first litter , its usually the second litter that carries these problems. But not always. Because you step on a dogs tail is no way a "reason" for a dog to growl at you or make any type of aggressive behavior , its just not. They move , yelp and or get out of the way. Even a strong dominant will do the same , regardless.

You did right by having the dog euthanized. You had two reasons then , one was the damage done by the fight and the aggression.
I think it was a blessing for the fight , I think someone would have gotten severely hurt or maimed by this dog if you kept it any longer. 

Don't listen to these people. They should have taken the dog if they were so hot to say you didn't try . JMHO. You went above and beyond to try to help this dog. Way to far . This dog hurt people and I'm sure someone small , a child or frail older person not strong enough to protect themselves would be , I hate to say it , killed. In the end , it would come back to you. On the other side of the coin , this dog would suffer and be miserable living in a cage cause no one wants to handle it. Not a nice life IMO. It's better off dead , just my :2cents:

No dog should be bred purposely for any other reason before their temperament is checked and rock solid. JMHO.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:applaud::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: love when that happens , lol.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

hehehe It's only a couple months old! But I'm sure she's over it now....or at least getting there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , I feel better….everyone needs to vent now and again


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I had forgotten about all of this until now lol. Thanks guys! I have her grave in my goat pasture so I see it everyday. I still miss her but I know she's in a MUCH better place now and no one is in danger anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

